# Working Line Breeders Around Illinois/Wisconsin/Indiana?



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I would like to hear some recommendations, experiences, opinions.

I would like a male, medium energy, balanced drives, smart, easy to train, able to settle in the house (extremely important), companion dog.

Anyone want to help me?


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Lauren,
I have no experience with the breeders I will list here, but I've heard good things.

Just tell them what you are looking for,and I'm sure they will tell you what lines their dogs come from, energy level, etc.

Bill Kulla----Marengo
Landschaft----Marengo
My Bodyguard----Marengo
Vom Dreick----Harvard

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would recommend Bill Kulla and Jennifer Acevedo. They breed working lines and are good at placing their dogs. Some are very nice working/sport prospects but I've also seen some wonderful pets and dogs that do stuff like competitive obedience.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Holy no to vom dreieck for what you want. Way too much dog IMO.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lol, thanks Danielle!

Thanks to those that commented, anyone else?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I think a Geistwasser dog could be great for you.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lauren, why don't you go to some trials and some clubs this summer and see what you like. There are so many good breeders that don't advertise and aren't on this board. Go watch some of them. Go east, west, north and south!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Lauren, why don't you go to some trials and some clubs this summer and see what you like. There are so many good breeders that don't advertise and aren't on this board. Go watch some of them. Go east, west, north and south!


The only problem with that is that I don't like people or large groups of strangers. I have poor genetics and a antisocial temperament because I am from a byb. :laugh:


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

What about Huerta Hof?? Maybe they have some puppies left.

We saw some pics for the darling girl that some posted....just a thought!!!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

lafalce said:


> What about Huerta Hof?? Maybe they have some puppies left.
> 
> We saw some pics for the darling girl that some posted....just a thought!!!


Robin and Carlos will be breeding to Boy again within the next year. Just saying!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Gildaf in Wisconsin. Very happy with my boy. Not sure when you're looking to get one, but I think she's doing a repeat of his litter in the next year.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

gsdlover91 said:


> Robin and Carlos will be breeding to Boy again within the next year. Just saying!


I am already starting to stalk..........................................

I am super jealous of you right now, I would LOVE a Boy/Noche puppy! :wub:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Gildaf in Wisconsin. Very happy with my boy. Not sure when you're looking to get one, but I think she's doing a repeat of his litter in the next year.


Next year, summer/fall.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Time flies. It will be here before you know it.

I'd make some phone calls now...


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> The only problem with that is that I don't like people or large groups of strangers. I have poor genetics and a antisocial temperament because I am from a byb. :laugh:


:rofl: Hahaha!!! I am EXACTLY the same way!!! I've gone out a few times to a training club around here, and I KNOW I have to keep going and socialize if I want to be able to train in IPO with them, but it's like pulling teeth! And it's all on my part, the people there have been nothing but absolutely wonderful, they're super accepting of new people who are looking to learn.

Would it be possible to rope a friend into coming with so you don't feel so stressed out? My husband came with me the first time I went out and it helped give me that push that I needed.

Also, if you're looking for working line dogs and don't find exactly what you're looking for, I'd suggest expanding your search to Michigan, there are some great working line breeders up there, as well.  It's not as far as it seems, either.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I have been trying to get Lauren to do dog things with me in Wisconsin and Illinois. I think the "I'll handle your dog" line got me some interest last time...  

I don't want to force you Lauren, but I might try! There are so many neat dogs to see!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Wolfenstein said:


> :rofl: Hahaha!!! I am EXACTLY the same way!!! I've gone out a few times to a training club around here, and I KNOW I have to keep going and socialize if I want to be able to train in IPO with them, but it's like pulling teeth! And it's all on my part, the people there have been nothing but absolutely wonderful, they're super accepting of new people who are looking to learn.
> 
> Would it be possible to rope a friend into coming with so you don't feel so stressed out? My husband came with me the first time I went out and it helped give me that push that I needed.
> 
> Also, if you're looking for working line dogs and don't find exactly what you're looking for, I'd suggest expanding your search to Michigan, there are some great working line breeders up there, as well.  It's not as far as it seems, either.


There are several members that are trying to get me to come out to dog events or training and I just can't bring myself to socialize, LOL! I am ok with expanding my search to Michigan. 

We will see, I have met Danielle and Kaity (gsdlover91) so I am making some progress. :laugh:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> I have been trying to get Lauren to do dog things with me in Wisconsin and Illinois. I think the "I'll handle your dog" line got me some interest last time...
> 
> I don't want to force you Lauren, but I might try! There are so many neat dogs to see!


I will try harder to get myself to socialize.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Lauren, it took me a long time. What helped me was that I had a very gregarious husband. I still have to psych myself up to go places where I don't know anyone and I am terrible about calling people I don't know. It does get easier especially when you are doing something you love to do.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

lhczth said:


> Lauren, it took me a long time. What helped me was that I had a very gregarious husband. I still have to psych myself up to go places where I don't know anyone and I am terrible about calling people I don't know. It does get easier especially when you are doing something you love to do.


No husband or boyfriend here, I do have friends that are into dogs but they wouldn't want to come with to dog events.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Lauren,
Did you take your current dog to AKC training???

If not, enroll in a training class and work towards a CGC, just to get your feet wet.
YOu will meet people there with all kinds of dogs and maybe you can get involved with a club for AKC events and take it from there. You can always do SCH later if you like.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

lafalce said:


> Lauren,
> Did you take your current dog to AKC training???
> 
> If not, enroll in a training class and work towards a CGC, just to get your feet wet.
> YOu will meet people there with all kinds of dogs and maybe you can get involved with a club for AKC events and take it from there. You can always do SCH later if you like.


Nope, I do not take training classes. I have trained both of my dogs. 

I was actually supposed to take the CGC and the TDI test on Nov. 8th and I bathed my GSD, I was ready, I was prepared, I had my alarm set, I woke up early and then I totally freaked myself out (anxiety) and ended up not going. I was really disappointed in myself but I will have another try next year and hopefully this time I don't freak out. My GSD would make a GREAT Therapy dog. :wub:

I highly doubt I will ever do SCH. Not even interested in that. Agility and dock diving are posibilities but not bitework.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> I would like to hear some recommendations, experiences, opinions.
> 
> I would like a male, medium energy, balanced drives, smart, easy to train, able to settle in the house (extremely important), companion dog.
> 
> Anyone want to help me?


My male is from Indy... he is nice balanced drive, not a prey nut, very smart & easy to train. Best house dog I've ever had or known. He can go all day long, but is content to chill on my couch. Also a phenomenal working dog / personal protection dog.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

hunterisgreat said:


> My male is from Indy... he is nice balanced drive, not a prey nut, very smart & easy to train. Best house dog I've ever had or known. He can go all day long, but is content to chill on my couch. Also a phenomenal working dog / personal protection dog.


I know a couple of people involved in protection work that like your breeder/his dogs as well. Sounds like a good recommendation, though I have not met any of the dogs personally.

I've also heard his puppies make heart shapes out of their pee puddles.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Not in the geographic area you specified but Jean ships and is wonderful to deal with. Check out Isy: SchraderhausK9.com - +1.253.843.1123 PST - German Shepherd Working Dogs

You should call Jean and chat she can tell what her breeding plans are for her over the next few breedings and she can tell you what each one will bring to the table. Tell her Eli's mom referred you!


----------

